# netscape mail



## mirscho (12. August 2002)

Halli Hallo!

Schickt von euch jemand Mails über Netscape?

Wenn ja dann helft mir mal bitte! 

Man kann doch Mails so wie bei Outlook Express verschicken, über diese "INBOX" da und über "Webmail" von Netscape.

Da das mit der INBOX bequemer ist, will ich das darüber machen. Das problem ist nur, ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Server. Ich kann weder Nachrichten versenden noch empfangen, und somit auch nicht lesen.
Ich kann die Mails nur über dieses Webmail lesen usw.!

Ich hoffe ihr habt das Problem verstanden?!?

thx4hlp


----------



## schwarzfahrer (9. April 2003)

nein leider nicht.

aber wieso nimmst du dann nicht einfach outlook oder wenns sein muss den express?


----------

